# gtr33 v evo5



## zeemax (Jul 16, 2003)

Looking to buy a new car but not sure wether to go for a standard evo5 s reg 50.000 miles or a 450 bhp gtr33 29000 miles. I can get the evo for £12k and the gtr33 for £15k what should I do, any ideas. I test drove the evo today and Im taking the gtr33 out tomorrow, how do they compare I thought the gtr would be faster due to its 450 bhp but I have been told that its a lot heavier and wont be as fast as the evo, any ideas??


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Only person that can help you with that decision will be yourself 

However from a GTR owner point of view id say a GTR , ask the same question on MLR and someone will say EVO , your doing the right thing about test driving both car before you buy


----------



## zeemax (Jul 16, 2003)

*thanks for reply*

Thanks for the reply. What about performance do you think the gtr would be quicker? I have been trying to find a site with the 0-60 times and top speed of the gtr33 but can not find one. I no that the evo does 0-60 in 4.7 which is very fast for a standard car. The gtr has only done 29000 miles and is a 1996 older than I would like but very low millage for year and it comes with a Abbey history, new steel turbos etc........ I really dont no what to do.....have just sold my Porsche and the cash is starting to burn a hole in my pocket but I dont want to end up buying the wrong car.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

depends what you want to do with the car really  

ive never driven an EVO but from what i gather theyre more of a drivers car as such with a rally thorough bred .

However a SKYLINE is a jekyll and hyde type of car , can be used everyday and is very comfy although the boot size is quite small , however go for some tuning and release MR HYDE on the world and youll be laughing from the moment you wake up till the moment your head hits the pillow at night .

Oh and i forgot to mention what they sound like at 8000RPM


----------



## Freak Farm (Feb 7, 2003)

I would go for a GTR over an Evo 5 anytime, if I had the money.
Evo's look Shite, people just think it's a boy racer's car. The GTR has class, technology and performance.:smokin:


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

0-60 would depend on your clutch and machanical sympathy.

I was timed by Banzai with a dyno'd 415 bhp and 307 lb/ft torque.

0-60 4.2 seconds
0-100 9.7 seconds
1/4 mile12.7 seconds @113mph.

the car had a nismo paddle clutch in it but only stage 1 mods.

what mods has the skyline had ?

450 bhp i would expect a performance intercooler and the usual stage 1 mods.

as for EVO vs Skyline.

ask yourself what sort of roads you will be driving on the most.

If it is mainly fast A roads and motorway then Skyline hands down.
if it is mainly B roads and slow a roads then the EVO is probably a better bet. much as I hate to admit it....

they are different cars for different thngs. and are both very good at their jobs.

hth
Steve


----------



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

I got rid of my Evo VI in favour of an R33gtr with about 450bhp and I can safely say it was the right thing to do...Don`t get me wrong the Evo was an amazing car and a chuckle to drive but I soon became bored with it.Anyone can drive them quickly as the gizmos on them keep you on the road.I could rarely get the thing to slide other than the front wheels.Also modding the evo is costly compared to the gtr.I have had the skyline a year now and it still makes me smile everytime I drive it...You can **** about it alot more than the evo and the noise is 10x better...
Another thing about the evo was the smallest fuel tank ever and crap fuel economy,don`t be suprised to fill up every 150 miles,less if you spank it alot.A full service every 4500 miles was another **** take...
Get the GTR...
But I am sure if you go on the MLR they will tell you to get the EVO....


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

I totally agree with the Colonel. The Evo is initially an exciting car to drive but quickly becomes quite boring. I had one for about 3 months and the novelty wore off. I've had a GTR for around 18 months and I'm still not bored of it - albeit that I have uprated the power quite regularly. 

I presume you are comparing a standard evo 5 to the 450bhp Skyline? In which case the skyline is much quicker in my opinion. I think 0-60 times are a little misleading, as they depend on lauch technique and traction. Thats why things like the Evo/Scoobys are relatively quick to 60 (although be warned that you will get nowhere near those times in the real world unless you have an uprated clutch and are willing to be brutal). The 30-100, and 30-70 times are much more telling in the real world. I would estimate it takes over 10 secs for an Evo to go from 30-100 (the E7 takes over 11secs), and around 8 secs for a 450bhp Skyline. 

In summary, as well as being a more fun car to drive, a 450bhp Skyline will also be significantly quicker than a standard Evo in my opinion.

You should note that power on the Skylines is often overestimated. I would suggest that you post the spec of the car on this Board and the more knowledgeable of the users will be able to tell you whether its likely to be a true 450bhp car.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

Often asked question on here. I replaced a 360bhp Evo V with the Skyline I currently have. I loved the Evo, and nearly bought a VI Extreme to replace it; And then I drove a few GTR's... 2 totally different cars, but each time the Skyline seemed a bit better than I remembered. That sealed it for me.

Evo is all about grip, and is always trying to get you out of the corner faster. Skyline likes to spot the chance for a 300 yard smoker slide. Does that give you an idea?  

Seriously, the Skyline has the more involving repetoire of the two, and by quite some margin. The Evo ALWAYS wants to go; it's like a puppy on a leash. The Skyline is more mature, happier to cruise, but capable of the same ferocity should you require. Both are great driver's cars, but in slightly differing ways. Initially, you will be able to pedal the Evo quicker, there's no doubt, as it is far more forgiving. However, if you take the time to learn the Skyline way, it is ultimately the more rewarding, and I would argue ultimately quicker.

Let me clarify the above. If where you stay it's all twisty roads and back lanes, the Evo will be faster (If tuned like for like). It's shorter, slightly lighter (but not much), more closely geared and more forgiving. If however the roads are open and sweeping, the GTR turns the tables, to an alarming degree. If it's a mixture, Skyline is best, as it caters for both to a better degree.

It's down to personal choice. Trust me, both great, great cars and you won't be any way disappointed in either. One thing I would say, if this is to be your only car, the Evo is a bit more practical at mundane (i.e. tesco run ) tasks. GTR's boot is tiny...

Of the two cars you mention, the GTR will destroy the Evo. A standard one is quicker than a standard Evo when rolling, so trust me, if it has a genuine 450 bhp, it will honestly feel nearly twice as quick.

In the long run, the GTR will take practice and understanding, but isn't it better to learn and grow with your car? And trust me, every drive it will show you a little bit more, and do things you didn't believe it was capable of. That's why I replaced my Evo with one. 

But as I said, either way, you'll buy a great car. Trust me though, enter it with an open mind, and you will buy the GTR. More strings to it's bow, it's as simple as that.

Choose wisely, and remember both are a lot of car, but also a lot of money. Needless to say make sure both are up to scratch, and if you ain't sure, ASK. It's an expensive mistake buying a pup of a car, especially cars of this ilk.

Good luck!

Andy.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

what a load of b-o-l-l-o-c-k-s

trust me skyline is the one that gets boring only good for straightlines


eco anyday of the week mate

better track car lighter and faster only advantage the skyline has is the big engine and 

put it this way

a 380 bhp evo pi55es on a 450 to 480 bhp skyline

and a 500 bhp evo pi55es on the 700 bhp skyline



we need less power to kick skylines **** up to 160mph


come over to the mlr we will show u videos with skylines getting **** kicked


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

what a load of b-o-l-l-o-c-k-s

trust me skyline is the one that gets boring only good for straightlines


eco anyday of the week mate

better track car lighter and faster only advantage the skyline has is the big engine and 

put it this way

a 380 bhp evo pi55es on a 450 to 480 bhp skyline

and a 500 bhp evo pi55es on the 700 bhp skyline



we need less power to kick skylines **** up to 160mph


come over to the mlr we will show u videos with high powered skylines getting **** kicked even the fast dubai ones


and colonel u were getting old my old friend  u couldnt hack the cool and scary driving  so u settled for a skyline


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> eco


Eco? Is that an econobox?  



> we need less power to kick skylines **** up to 160mph


So what happens after 160mph? 

Don't worry, I am still a fan of Evos.

There are seriously powerful Evos here, and in the middle east (to fled the bombs  ) and in development in the USA that would give a Skyline GT-R a good run for its money after 215mph. I have also seen Evos go quicker around a track than cars that cost a lot more, such as on the Bedford Autodrome west circuit. Evo beat 575M.

EDIT: I am a fan of both cars 
EDIT 2: Comparing a stock car to a tuned car is stupid. Either compare:

Stock for stock
Tuned for tuned (in the same state of tune)


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

im a fan of both too mate but i dont like the slagging of a car if no one has ever tried it for real or kept it


evo is more fun than a skyline anyday, if u want a straightline car this is for u but if u want the best all rounder its an evo anyday
 

and lol @ 165  evo is only geared for 165 but u can change the gear ratios , whats the point with top speed coz its no use in reality but 0 to 100 is  and u know the fastest skylines ever like nakata's top secret and the jun hyperlemon skyline where alot slower than the lil jun hyperlemon 5 all way to 180 

junichis evo was faster pickup than both of them and even mines skyline was slower than the jun yellow 5 and the jun yellow was also road legal after kicking **** on track and breaking circuit records like tskubai etc he went shopping in it 

thats what inspired simon norris to make a road going car for everyday use and thats why he hasnt stripped it bare


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

LSR said:


> *
> EDIT 2: Comparing a stock car to a tuned car is stupid.
> *


Didn't you read the post! 
His got a choice of buying a stock EVO5 or a modded Skyline!


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

i know that lsr and cheers weka 


stock evo and stock skyline, evo is faster upto 100 then the skyline takes over remember its bulky


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

just my opinion but i was looking at the same cars and i ended up with a R33 gtr skyline. The evo was nice but it didnt quite have the more super car feel of the skyline. And i no what id rather do 140+mph in


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*chill moses!*

deep down you know the truth, and secretly want a skyline. you are showing classic signs of denile.(sorry, cant spell).
quite well put andy.

for me, having drove both, admittedly not a lot between the std cars, but evo gets boring real quick, dont get me wrong, there an amazing car, and do what they do real well. but there a rally car, not a race car. the skyline gtr will never bore you, and as you modify and get the urge for more power, it just gets better and better,


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

righto jason then u aint seen my evo  u wouldnt settle for less





u ever noticed the santa pod evos at only 330 bhp humiliate 450 bhp skylines and same at crail  


only skylines that have been fast at crail are, hughs is fecking fast at 700 bhp, cowies and the jun one 

andyf's scooby and kevs cossie rule the joint their not for long coz cowie will kick their ****


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

moses u probably got alot more money than me,its not the white evo6 modded by steve is it...??

i wanted an evo but i wanted the extreme and at the moment i need a car and house


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Hi zeemax,

I had an EVO5 with stage one mods and it really wasn't enough for me, so I went a bought a standard R34.  

They really are two different cars for different things but I can honestly say I enjoy the GTR more. Both cars are expensive to modify but pound for pound I have found the GTR better value, hard to believe I know but its true.

An EVO will be quicker the twister a track/road gets (generally) but you'd expect that, but driven properly a GTR will surprise you!

I've driven Shin's car in Germany and left a Yamaha R1 in my wake, I can honestly say I have never had such a big smile on my face, it was just feckin amazing!

Whichever one you pick will be a great car but only one of them is a legend!    

Cheers,
Howsie

PS. Here is a pic of my standard GTR in Germany, it was still pulling...


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

My opinion: Evo is by FAAAAARR the best looking car. 

R34 is the only GTR I would ever consider all the previous ones look like old man cars 

GTR are great for straight roads - country lanes forget it, Evo rules but admitting you like straight roads instead of bends is like admitting you don't like driving. R34 is easy to pi$$ on in the lanes and I have done it - other cars are more challenging.

Also get real - anyone who thinks their car is quicker than an R1 or similar bike should be discounted immediately.


----------



## Beefy (Jul 20, 2003)

I have driven a R34 GTR and I must say they are fast, but not a R1 fast...
A standard evo would be infront up to 70-100 then the R34 just keeps going with the same power.. I was very impressed with it, but I wasn't willing to part with the 45k for the car.. 

Evos are built for fast acceleration up to 100 and handling, Skidlines are just a straight line drifter.. It isn't fair to compare the 2 cars.. They are both leaders in their own class.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Can you newly registered Evo Bitches kindly pi$$ off back to the MLR and spout sh1te somewhere else.

I have vid of a road supra eating a hayabusa on the road rolling on from 70/80 mph so powerful cars can and do lunch powerful bikes, so pipe down. As an owner of a modified Fireblade and a modified R34 I feel I can give a good account of myself. Yes my bikes quicker, but not by as big a margin as you would think, yet my car is currently under 400bhp and the bike needs a fair bit more commitment.

I agree totally that a well sorted evo would be quicker than a well sorted gtr down country lanes for most people, mainly due to the confidence factor of the anti yaw compared with the "large momentum hooning around" feeling GTR gives!! But this is not by as big a margin as the evo brigade would have you believe.

And as for 500bhp evos wasting 700bhp skylines, anyone remember TOTB?? Ronnies car was less than 700, yet still killed Norris's 588proven evo, 1/4mile and top end. Oh yeah, and on a tight twisty track, more suited to evo's he came second to the tarmac wonder that Lloydy brought along.

I didnt see Jason Hulberts evo4 with almost every trick in the evo bag beating Ron, despite him having a totally standard suspension setup.

At the end of the day, the question was standard evo or modded liner, and thats an easy one to call - GTR every time.

If it had been stage 2 evo vs stage 2 gtr it would have been closer, and road types, driving style would come into it more - but I would still choose liner as I want more from a car than easily controlled donuts!!!

And as for you Moses, you know that us English MEN driving liners, are more than you could ever handle in your wee burn evo caber muncher !!!     

J...................:smokin:


----------



## Beefy (Jul 20, 2003)

bladerider said:


> *Can you newly registered Evo Bitches kindly pi$$ off back to the MLR and spout sh1te somewhere else. *


Now I feel welcomed.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*lol*

ur welcome    

J................


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

Evo is for lanes - it rules, end of.

Skyline is for straighter roads - it rules, end of.

Kinda depends what you want from a car and whether you like lanes or roads. I am biased I own an Evo 6 fair enough but then I also rally in the British Nationals and I know what gives me more satisfactions as a 'drivers' car. Yes you can have AYC, ATESSA - whatever but really mastering one of these cars is where a real driver cuts his teeth. Handling is my thing - but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

Howsie said:


> *Whichever one you pick will be a great car but only one of them is a legend!    *


Yep with 4 World Rally Championship titles let alone GpN - Evo does rule !!


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

bladerider were not moving our friends are here  and ive been a member here for months


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

sorry jason , its getting tuned by simon norris, its in his place at the moment, maybe after i get it fitted i might fit a t51 next but far too laggie for a 2.3 litre evo , only good for skylines and supras

i have a gt3240 in it


----------



## Gman (Jun 11, 2002)

moses your boring bro .....do one..


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

gman go and play with your g spot again bros  and what r u doing here :smokin: ganja man


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

g8g8 said:


> *My opinion: Evo is by FAAAAARR the best looking car.
> 
> R34 is the only GTR I would ever consider all the previous ones look like old man cars
> 
> *




Yawn - I think they all look great. People used to comment that my EVO 5 looked like it had been driven through Halfords front windown and everything had stuck. What ever suits I suppose. 



> *
> 
> GTR are great for straight roads - country lanes forget it, Evo rules but admitting you like straight roads instead of bends is like admitting you don't like driving. R34 is easy to pi$$ on in the lanes and I have done it - other cars are more challenging.
> 
> *




I've just read Bladerider's post and it say it all. Ronnies car with standard suspension. 



> *
> 
> Also get real - anyone who thinks their car is quicker than an R1 or similar bike should be discounted immediately. *


Are you dumb? I said I'd driven Shin's car (MINES demo car) in germany and left an R1 aswell as a few other bikes, they were riding together, well behind. Mind you, we were doing 150 when we started racing. My R1 was quick but after 140 things were not a rapid as you'd think. 

My R1 and EVO 5










Have you ever driven a GT-R? Have you ever driven the MINES demo car? Have you ever ridden an R1?

:smokin:


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

howsie simons evo is faster than his gsxr1000 
and u still got your evo 5 its a beauty mate


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

moses, I don't think there is much that he would be faster than Simon's beast. That man is a genius! If I still had my evo then I know where I'd be taking it... but I'm afraid it had to go, along with the other toys:


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

Howsie said:


> Yawn - I think they all look great. People used to comment that my EVO 5 looked like it had been driven through Halfords front windown and everything had stuck. What ever suits I suppose.



And a Skyline doesn't  



> _I've just read Bladerider's post and it say it all. Ronnies car with standard suspension._


Perhaps he is a far better driver than the Evo driver ???



> _Are you dumb?_


No - why, are you ?



> _I said I'd driven Shin's car (MINES demo car) in germany and left an R1_


Sorry...not up on my Shins and Ankles I do apologise - I was comparing like for like : road car - road bike



> _Have you ever driven a GT-R?_


Yes- and probably a great many other cars that you haven't



> _Have you ever ridden an R1?_


Yes - and I still own it


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

calm down graham and howsie  were from the same mlr family u muppets


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I think you must be a little slow then, you don't seem to have understood a word I said in my original post or the last one by the look of it.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

moses, just having a laugh with g7g7! And an even bigger one now as he's just contradicted himself in his last post.

Anyhow, how's your car coming along?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

In a race, there are far too many factors to say one car or driver is better than the other. Even on paper, these factors still exist as they are not constant and very hard to be made constant.

Evo 9 = will suck and fail bad because it has some seriously bad styling.

Previous thread on Evo vs GT-R - here 

Lets not start a flame war, as we all know the Maxy P boys will win that


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

hi howsie mate when its done come along and try it for yourself at simon norris place once its run in, your welcome mate 


a couple of weeks away 

this is my spec now

1600 cc injectors
hks gt3240 turbo, manifold , external wastegate, whole kit
jun 272 cams with jun kit
bigger inlet manifold with 80 mm throttle boy
2.3 stroker
gas flowed head, ported and polished with 1 mm oversize valves.
balanced, waterways and oilways modified, norris blue printed
1.2 head gasket
greddy trust intercooler with nd 3 inch pipes all way through.

and my old mods, with the autronics ecu, 4 bar map sensor, anti lag launch control, induction, exhaust etc etc

i wanted a dogbox i ran out of money mate, maybe later this yr

i was gonna strip it too 1100 kg wife said no coz just in case in emergency if we have to take the baby out in it if the other cars break down, so thats a nono just now.

im looking for a rs rear setup my gsr diff is gonna snap

expecting 650 to 770 bhp high boost or maybe more with race fuel and low boost 550 to 650.

after this i might try the t51 and see how it goes but too big for a 2.3 litre and will be laggie

quarter master twin plate clutch
some other minor mods too

cheers mate


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't see any contradiction.

Moses - I am chilled m8 - just reacting to a few 'yawns' and 'are you dumb' quotes, I think I am allowed that !!


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

no probs graham 

howsie is one of our mates mate , lets keep it cool and relax    wheres the burrds


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

moses, thats a monster spec and I'd love to come for a spin dude! 

Cheers,
Howsie


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

g8g8 said:


> *...
> 
> R34 is easy to pi$$ on in the lanes and I have done it - other cars are more challenging.
> 
> ... *


So perhaps you were are far better driver than the GT-R driver! Or his guide dog wasn't up on this pace notes.

Bored now. Have a lovely evening.

Howsie out!


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

lol @ howsie  and blind and dog yeehaaa  that was funny wasnt it graham

howsie he forgot to mention, graham is a professional rally driver so he has a upper hand .


sure mate your welcome when i go down south i will call u here and if u are local to corsham u can take it for a spin, mark shead is gonna map it before we can hammer it 

wish me luck and all the best to u too


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Awesome spec moses  

I see graham still has the finesse of a blunderbuss!! lmfao   

Have fun

J................


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

cheers bladerider 

and lol graham has a heart of gold , just wacky like us all sometimes  , probably not been laid for a few months or so hey graham


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

I'm getting it all the time Moses, now just yesterday.......no wait it was last week - that was in January right ?? Hang on a minute perhaps it was 2001....but then I remember it was before the new millenium - goddammit I ain't been laid in years !!!!!    Explains a lot.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

@ graham dont worry i will get u another wife


----------



## mathias_33gtr (Jul 20, 2003)

*33gtr vs evo*

mate if i was in the uk this is directed at old moses by the way i'll put u up for a drag in a rusty datsun 120y with a busted throttle cable and beat u mate u r so up your self there both graet cars (skyline being the superior:smokin: ) so let old mate decide it's his choice but trust me mate go the skyline there worth it and with that commant to the colonel respect your elders


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Hey, don't knock moses   

And the creator of this thread came here for aid in his/her decision of which car to purchase, and as a community, our job is not too influence the decision (by saying "buy this car, don't even think about that car"), but too give an in depth insight to both great cars and have a constructive, mutually beneficial debate). After all, it is that creator of this thread who owns and drives the car, so what we think isn't what they think and we need to provide a generic perspective. We are all different, and want different things, and friendly people like us won't rule someone's decision/life. That isn't how a community, like this, works.

And if moses lost against a datsun so what, moses car is much better stock-for-stock with more tuneability. If that car wins, it will still be retarded.


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Just noticed this thread - sorry for the delayed response! First of all (going back to the original thread), is GBP15k not a bit cheap for a 29k mile 450+bhp R33? Secondly, in my opinion, the GTR is the superior car, although, granted, this is very subjective. Allow me to ellaborate on my thesis: Although Evos are eminently tuneable, they appear far more likely to go bang when highly modified. I think there is a lot of anecdotal evidence to support this. And performance.... My (at the time) 420bhp R33 beat a (supposed) 340bhp Evo 6 at Crail. And that was him getting a good start and me getting a terrible one (totally bogged it down to 600 rpm!). He pulled away initially but I flew past him at about 2/3 down the strip. Never been beaten by an Evo on the 1/4 mile, despite my awful starting technique (or lack thereof!). GTRs rule - and I think TOTB2 might prove that!


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi!

I own an evo v rs, and I personally think that they are both very nice cars, but then it depends on what do you want, how you drive, what roads do you like, wich model of each car you compare, and how they are tuned.

BTW If you drive in a fast road, but not an highway, you can easely be much faster or as fast than any bike. I did it many times, and a bike is faster at the light off course, but then in the curves they don't really follow.

The evo is a rally car basically, and it's made to go fast in all conditions, with not a lot of straights, it's very light, and easy to drive fast.
The skyline it's the best japanese sports car with all kind of electronic toys, it has got a wonderful engine, and it needs more space to be really fast.

I think that not everybody see on what kind of small bumpy roads the evo can be really fast, and in these kinds of roads a skyline would be really slow. But on normal or fast roads the skyline it's really fast, feels perfect, especially if you consider that is an heavy car. A high tuned skyline is probably faster than a high tuned evo.

I think that I will get an r34 gtr after the evo, I really like it, you can get extra power with some little modifications, it makes a really cool noise compared to the evo, and you can enjoy it at slow speed and at high speed. 

About the look I think they both look perfect.
I prefer the look of a standard evo v over the look of a standard r33, but with only a few parts the r33 looks really cool.

I would be happy to show anyone with an r1, that an evo can be faster... And I would be happy, if i had a high power r34, to show Bin Pinkie (Moses can tell you who I'm talking about and post a picture :smokin: ) that a skyline would be much faster than his 400bhp tme


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

excellent post maxi


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *excellent post maxi *


I'll second that and agree with everything Maxi said.

To the originator of the post. Have you now tried both cars and what was your conclusion?


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

lol hello dario bin italiano ibn sexy  (maxi)

didnt know u woz here too dude and hows bin pinkie 

and lsr cheers for defending me when i wasnt here


and matthias i will kick your **** anyday mate  u will probably need to rely on nos as most u aussie guys do  :smokin: 



and hamish dude hows u  well i will whupp your butt anyday  even if i had 320 bhp   


and matthias im not stuck up myself , im a humble person who likes to kidd on but if u want , i can stick it up your rectum and make u feel the glaswegian spicy kebab


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

> and hamish dude hows u well i will whupp your butt anyday even if i had 320 bhp


...but I don't have 420bhp anymore....Not up to Hugh and Keith's levels of power though! I do have to practice my starts. Might head to Crail soon.

Will you be at TOTB2? I may make it so see you there if you do dude.


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

*zeemax*

This is a windup right? 

You were just trying to get these guys rattling sabres weren't you!

Well, if not: I cannot comment due to unscientific bias.

Why don't you:

Drive both and see what you think then

Drive both again and see what you think

You will know as soon as you sit in it which is the right one.

Don't think about the cost - it's not important in the long run......



:smokin:


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

hi hamish would have loved too mate im working 7 days a week just now and my car aint gonna be ready till after ten of the best.


all the best with your car and im sure we will meet


----------



## James B (Jul 24, 2003)

Hello all! Another newbie here i'm afraid 
Anyway, to answer the original question:

I have recently bought a lovely evo 5 gsr froma friend who changed to a skyline gtr. He's happy with his car and i'm happy with mine. They are totally different cars and therefore can't really be compared. It's like comparing a 106gti to a 406 coupe. 
I would say you really have to think about what sort of driving you do in the main. If you're the sort of person who likes to blast down long straight road and take the odd high speed sweeping bend then the Gtr is for you. It will be second to none for sitting at cruising speed and then accellerating hard up to warp speed! 
However, it's really not the sort of car you want to be throwing about the wee twisty country roads as it's just too big and heavy for that. The evo rules in that sort of area.

As said a number of times further up the thread it's really up to you to take them both for a drive and see which you prefer. Having been in my friends skyline i'd still take the evo over it as that's more suited to sort of driving i do. Having said that, the Gtr sounds lush and i really really like th enoise my mate's makes.......especially now that he runs no mid section boxes!!!

Some of the users on here will prob know him. He's prob registered as Michael G.

I hope this opinion helps you decide. i look forward to hearing which you choose and how you get on with it.

Cheers
james


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

He bought Charlie's white R33 didn't he? Sweet motor. I met him at Crail earlier this year...


----------



## James B (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeah that's him. Silly boy.........letting such a sweet evo go!   

At least his downfall was for my gain! 

james


----------



## SwinYE5 (Jul 9, 2002)

How can you ask for an unbiased view on a board for owners of one of the options?!

Like has been said, most people on here will say the Skyline is better. If you pop over to the MLR most people will say the Evo is better, and if you move on over to Scoobynet they will probably say the Scooby is better than both and you should get one of them...!

As for people who have had both but, surpisingly enough as they are on here, now have the GTR, of course they will say the GTR is better. People will always defend what they have, it's natural.

I'm afraid the only way to tell is to test drive them both.....and more than once.

Good luck. One thing's for sure, you will not be disappointed with either, guaranteed.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SwinYE5 said:


> *...
> 
> As for people who have had both but, surpisingly enough as they are on here, now have the GTR, of course they will say the GTR is better. People will always defend what they have, it's natural.
> 
> ... *


Not so sure I agree with you there Shaun. When I bought my EVO I knew I really wanted a GT-R but didn't have the budget at the time, as it turns out I should have saved the money I spent on EVO and held out for a GT-R.  They are completely different cars with different sweet spots, as you mentioned. The subject of GT-R vs. the world has been done to death on this forum and others and the conclusion will always be different. Why? We are all individuals with difference preferences and I suppose it’s as simple as that. 

I think GT-R owners will openly criticize their cars and you will often see members on this board 'complaining' about things going bang/cost/demand/etc but that’s natural and if we didn’t it would make for a very dull forum indeed.

I saw the move from an EVO to a GT-R as an upgrade, as many people do, so I’ll sign off with that.

Howsie

PS. Your car looks sweet!


----------



## SwinYE5 (Jul 9, 2002)

Howsie said:


> *I saw the move from an EVO to a GT-R as an upgrade, as many people do, so I’ll sign off with that.
> *


Hi Sean,

That's interesting as personally I don't consider a move from an Evo to a GTR as an upgrade, more a sideways step...

If or when I move on from an Evo, the GTR will definitely be amongst the frontrunners of cars to get next, I do think the R34 looks an awesome car (never driven a GTR) but, unfortunately, my budget doesn't extend that far at the moment. I guess I will have to reserve all judgement on which is the better car until such a time arises.....if indeed it does arise.

I have had my Evo over 16 months now and still love everything about it, which is not like me at all, I've usually had enough after 3 months!

...and thanks for the nice comments on my car.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a different slant on this debate...

I think the EVO is a fantastic fun and hugely manic, capable car! 

Or could that be just the way Dario, aka, Maxi, drives his? 

Anyway after being driven around very quickly in his car I have the following comments. The GTR is a much more substantial feeling car, more stable at high speed and feels made of more heavy duty, quality feel overall.

good * Evo is Fantastic fun for general hooning around in
bad * Evo's engine note at high revs is incredibly tuneless 

good * Evo Amazing handling
bad * Evo's cheap, naff interior, looks like its out of a taxi!

good * Excellent VFM
bad * Evo is not really very exclusive

good * Evo seems cheaper to tune than GTR
bad * Evo not as much tuning potential as GTR

good * Could buy an EVO for money it costs to tune GTRs to 600!
bad * 4 cyl not as nice as 6 cyl, especially top end performance

My perspective is this;

I'd rather just tune an R34 to 550 bhp for around 8K and keep it like that than spend £15-20K on full heavy GTR mods including full rebuiling of engine to get 650 bhp+. Then using the other £12K saved ( that would have gone on pistons, nitrated crank, etc.) buy an EVO aswell... i.e. have you cake and eat it! 

Trev


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

SwinYE5 said:


> *Hi Sean,
> 
> That's interesting as personally I don't consider a move from an Evo to a GTR as an upgrade, more a sideways step...
> 
> ...


I'd have thought it was very difficult to comment on Evo v GTR if you've never driven a GTR? The GTR requires much more care and thought to drive quickly, the Evo is almost point and squirt. This for me is the main reason why the GTR is so much more endearing than the Evo, which as I've said before is quite boring after a few runs.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Fred said:


> *I'd have thought it was very difficult to comment on Evo v GTR if you've never driven a GTR? The GTR requires much more care and thought to drive quickly, the Evo is almost point and squirt. This for me is the main reason why the GTR is so much more endearing and interesting than the Evo, which as I've said before is quite boring after a few runs. *


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Trevor said:


> *I have a different slant on this debate...
> 
> ... i.e. have you cake and eat it!
> 
> Trev *


I did for a little while but couldn't justify having an Inetrgrale, Evo and Skyline.


----------



## SwinYE5 (Jul 9, 2002)

Fred said:


> *I'd have thought it was very difficult to comment on Evo v GTR if you've never driven a GTR? The GTR requires much more care and thought to drive quickly, the Evo is almost point and squirt. This for me is the main reason why the GTR is so much more endearing than the Evo, which as I've said before is quite boring after a few runs. *


Where do I comment on which car is better than which?!


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

SwinYE5 said:


> *Hi Sean,
> 
> That's interesting as personally I don't consider a move from an Evo to a GTR as an upgrade, more a sideways step...
> 
> *


This sounds like an opinion to me?


----------



## SwinYE5 (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm merely stating that I don't consider a GTR as an upgrade from the Evo! I don't have to have driven one to have this view do I?!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Evos' are a hoot... a mad manic chariot... and for short bursts of frenetic driving it is just about the biggest laugh on the road.

But I couldn't have one without owning something to behave normally in.

GTRs' are a hoot... straight forward GT racer... for serious road use only, not for the timid.

But I couldn't own one without owning something to behave discretely in.

I see them as that, the EVO is a car that is the road equivalent of a smiley  the GTR is this one


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> *...
> 
> I see them as that, the EVO is a car that is the road equivalent of a smiley  the GTR is this one  *


chuckle chuckle chuckle


----------



## SwinYE5 (Jul 9, 2002)

Interesting way of looking at it Mycroft, and what's the Scoob -  ?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Mobile road-block... hahaha

hahahaha


hahahahahahaha



hahahahahahahahahaahha


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

trev , u dont need fancy things in evo;s light and cheap interior to prove that its more fun u forget the silly interiors like gtr's 



and 8k would get u a evo that would whupp a 700 bhp skyline too tuning wise


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

*moses....*

wow moses

Slow the pace right down  The GT-R R34 interior is functional, yet nice:

Upholstery: just right for the market and market price. You wouldn't want Ford style interiors, right?

MFD: Functional USP.



> and 8k would get u a evo that would whupp a 700 bhp skyline too tuning wise


Can you justify that?


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

...and so in light of the Evo's domination at TOTB today I go back to my original point;

Bends or Straights (yawn) the choice is yours.....


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

For ****s sake, have we not done this to death already??? Do you think the EVO would spank a GTR around the ring then? Ooooo errrr missus  

I'm not getting into a huge mass debat on this again and after all this is a GTR forum, so I shall leave you with this subtle statement. 


A GTR WON!!!


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

No need to shout  - has someone rattled your cage


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Sorry dude. Very tired and a little sun burnt this morning. A top day though yesterday wasn't it?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Howsie said:


> *Sorry dude. Very tired and a little sun burnt this morning. A top day though yesterday wasn't it? *


You should have taken a day off


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

No worries Howsie it was just a bit of tongue in cheek as our Dave Gammon won 3 handling trophies with only 400bhp. Your Liners do have to be seen to be believed though :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

LSR said:


> *You should have taken a day off  *


???


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

If your tired, you should have taken the day after TOTB2 off from work


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Oh, but I was tired before hand you see.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Howsie said:


> *Oh, but I was tired before hand you see. *


Go to sleep early then


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*winning the handling???*

Yes but were any of the Skylines set up specifically for the handling track?? NO!!!
At the end of the day, let the trophies do the talking!! 

On a road , the 400 bhp EVO that one would be left for dust by the bad handling higher BHP Skylines, simple as that!!

Dont start, just giving the debate a bit of a rev up!!!
jas


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

..oh I see - so they were all set up for 1/4 miles; how very exciting !!

..and the bad handling skylines on B roads eh ?? So they couldn;t manage it at TOTB but they could in the lanes - er .... me no understandy ???

Rev away captain


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

simon woudl have whupped if he didnt stall , i arrest my case


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Out of interest and perhaps because I've had six glasses of red, what was Simon's best time?


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

the one were he beat keith, they didnt give them the quarter mile time but they gave him a 60 ft time it was equivelant to 10.3 or 10.4 , for a car that just got the engine fitted one day before thats fecking cool


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*moses*

dont wanna upset yer to much, but i was stood right at the side of em, and hugh had the balls to sit that baby on the limiter at 9500rpm for 3 secs and then just drop the clutch. it was his best launch of the day. he would of beat simon whether he had stalled or not.
As for g8g8 or whatever (does the g stand for gay or what), there was'nt any of the skylines set up for the handling course. they all had to much power and to much time off boost to run quick times. pitch a 400 to 450 horse gtr against his devo and see what comes about.
can you not get over the skyline domination thing or what?

mark r..


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

trust me mark , if u knew his 60 ft time on the semi final u would know simon would have won, i dont wanna argue end of the day only God knows and hugh done well and wont it ,he is a nice guy and humble , im glad he got it rather than some other arrogant folk i know, simon , keith and hugh were the ones i was supporting along with my fellow evo owners, gaz, rob b, sam, shaun , jason h, and some more cool people


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*hairy muff mate*

we'll agree to disagree.
Well done kieth, pucker run @ 9.95


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> end of the day only God knows


I never knew God has an interest in TOTB2 etc   

On a serious note, I don't see much point in comparing an Evo to a GT-R - they are in different classes:

I4 2.0l vs I6 2.6l

4 doors vs 2 doors

Rally car on the road vs (Refined-upholstery, suspension settings for passenger comfort, MFD, even M Spec has satnav etc in JDM) race car on the road (R34 GT-R was built to dominate tracks etc)

Evo designed more for handling, GT-R designed more for road tracks and 1/4 (although in tuned trim, both cars can do each other's disciplines well - not sure about GT-R rallying though).


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

moses said:


> * i arrest my case   *


The quote of the week... brother that is a beaut!!!

Dave G done good didn't he...


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

lol cheers i get it was suppose to be i rest my case wasnt it


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: moses*



mark r said:


> * As for g8g8 or whatever (does the g stand for gay or what), *


Touchy touchy - why, what does 'R' stand for 'Ratfvcker' or 'Retard' ??



> * there was'nt any of the skylines set up for the handling course. they all had to much power and to much time off boost to run quick times. pitch a 400 to 450 horse gtr against his devo and see what comes about.
> can you not get over the skyline domination thing or what? mark r.. *


Oh do shut up and get a life - GTR for Straights and race track type bends and Evo for country roads etc.. It's been said too many times.

Tell you what - set your car up for handling & 400bhp, bring £1000 cash to a mutually agreed & neutral 'handling' destination and don't cry when you go home without it. 

Graham


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Graham,

I know you are a highly skilled driver, and an evo-maniac. But why does everyone make the same assumptions ??

Take your 400bhp evo down a tight country lane, and even Shin's 550bhp super setup GTR will have trouble keeping up.

Take both cars down a slightly more open road........the A507 to baldock and beyond for example.......and your evo will only see the skyline as a dot in the distance.

SO WHAT??

You bought an evo because you like rallying, and driving down twisty lanes...............fair play, so do I.

I bought my liner cos I want 80% of the ability of an evo on the twisties, but I want so much more than the mitsi can deliver in other areas - like b roads, a roads, motorways, refined driving, long distances, outright power, top end, acceleration - it wouldnt have been the right choice for me. I am interested in TOTAL PERFORMANCE, not just the ability to make my passengers vomit on the way to my mates farm !!!    :smokin: 

This still only proves that we each have the wit to buy a car that suits our needs.

These comments are aimed at some gtr owners as well, can we quit all the mindgames and bollox please. I like ketchup on my bacon butties, but my mate likes hp sauce. I would vomit if I ate one, and vice versa, but we dont spend every day debating which one is best cos the simple answer is neither/both. FULL BL00dy STOP.

Thank you and goodnight.

James...............


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

'thats what inspired simon norris to make a road going car for everyday use and thats why he hasnt stripped it bare'

so how come this everyday road car was trailerd there moses??


ive had a evo 6 before i bought my gtr. felt nothing special.
as soon as i was in my gtr i knew it was a monster, just totally different from the evo.
think there lovely cars but would never go back.
6 was the last good looker, the 7/8 look like a run of the mill family car which is a shame.

as far as keith vs simon.....the times speak for themselves.
norris is not in the 9's.........get over it moses theres always next year for your hero......lol
lots of gtr love
lee


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

g8g8 said:


> *..oh I see - so they were all set up for 1/4 miles; how very exciting !!
> 
> ..and the bad handling skylines on B roads eh ?? So they couldn;t manage it at TOTB but they could in the lanes - er .... me no understandy ???
> 
> Rev away captain   *


Oh dont be a complete to55er all your sad existance. Could you actually any be more provocative if you tried?

What the hell do you expect posting this nonsense drivel on a GT-R board?

If you actually took your head out of your a55 for long enough period to actually drive a GT-R for any length of time (any version) you would see that the car (despite your pre-concieved notions) does actually handle bloody well. In fact I'd go so far as to say a you could take the car out of the equation (both standard) and it would all be down to the driver and how committed/experienced he or she was. At the end of the day ATTESA combined with HICAS really does work effectively to get you around a bend much faster than you've probably ever driven yourself. Or maybe you've only driven it on Gran Turismo huh? How very sad.


T


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

James aka Bladerider - fair enough this is, after all, your bulletin board. I actually do quite like skylines (funny eh!! ) , the main reason for me coming on this thread in the first place was to speak up for the evo in answer to the original question. I felt that whilst this guy hasn't asked the same question on the MLR perhaps he would like to hear answers from Evo owners too. 

Trevor - well, well so you have also resorted to name calling. Something rattled your cage. Go and play with your little dollies and sand pit and try not to throw anything out   ..... oh and try to do a bit of research on me next time.....Gran Turismo indeed


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*g8g8....get over it!!*

Unless you are planning on staging future motoring events on a roundabout...your evo argument is simply p*ss poor!!
Look at any motor event , its the best all rounder that wins the day!!
To suggest that an evo would trash a skyline on a country lane is quite funny as no road in the country is built like that handling course at TOTB. I admire your devotion to your mark but i think at some point you will have to be honest with yourself. On any road, the evo that one the handling course would be left for dead by a fair selection of the skyline boys, not just Keith cowies monster drag car.
This argument could go on forever but to suggest there are roads where the skylines couldn`t stretch their legs and leave an evo is just ignorance. They are both great cars at what they do and i think we should just leave it at that as you are never going to persuade me that an evo is faster than a skyline and ditto, i am never going to convince you that the skyline is faster than the evo, despite this weekends results.
I think most of us were hoping that this event would stop people like yourself coming onto this forum and spouting your one sided cr*p however we have been proven wrong again.
Better luck next year when we hope to see an evo competing for the best overall car, then your arguments will be substantiated.

jas :smokin:


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

g8g8 said:


> *Trevor - well, well so you have also resorted to name calling. Something rattled your cage. Go and play with your little dollies and sand pit and try not to throw anything out   ..... oh and try to do a bit of research on me next time.....Gran Turismo indeed
> *


"The Evo Driver : The obsessive wannabe rally driver type who will always harp on about the Evo as a car to rival all others bar none. He (always a he) will quite fancy himself as a rally driver and usually tends to thinks people are impressed at seeing videos of his escapades of driving sideways for more than 100 meters on public roads. Hmmm... While the specifications are tempting with excellent handling and acceleration from standard cars they are not everyone's cup of tea and a lot of them are owned as second cars because for most people they are just too hard to live with day to day. Styling is one area of contension as well as the fact they are only available based on a 4-door humdrum saloon with all its horrible cheap interior bits intact. On the twisties you really have to have a serious performance car to keep up with a well driven evo but you'll probably still be concentrating less than the evo driver needs to be. Good value for money though at 15K for a basic 2nd hand driver, try one before you die..."

 Very nicely put...


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Without thinking about costs I'd have a garage full of nice select set of cars (with the evo included)

1. A stage 1, 400bhp R34 GT-R, as an everyday driver
2. R32 GT-R @ 1000 bhp as a weekend/totb contender plaything
3. Evo, for trackday outing, turin special stage plaything
4. Aston Martin DB7, to go to a nice restaurant in
5. A Diablo for occasional motorway blasts into Italy
6. 360 or 355 Spider, to drive to the Monaco GP
7. A 550 Maranello for driving to the casino and polishing
8. A Merc SL55 AMG to cruise to the port to get onto the Yatch
9. F50, a classic in automotive styling and performance
10.MClaren F1, just because its so damned cool

All I need now is the about £8 million of spare cash, anyone willing to donate?

T


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh dear, oh dear....there are some people on this BB that are so anally retentive it's untrue. Stop spouting [email protected] because you can't handle the truth. I have driven lots of GTR's in all guises, I am a sponsored rally driver, have taught a 2 rally schools (tarmac and gravel) and have won many motorsport events and not just some wannabe. I do not wish to shout but I won't be slapped down as some bobble hatter.

I admire Bladerider for his composure and script as well as some others here, you other guys need a reality check. I am very sorry that my cheap car is a better out and out handling car than yours & it seems to upset you. For the record the handling course at TOTB was far far wider and open than your average back road I see no weight whatsoever to those lame arguments. I have probably driven a far greater range of road and motorsport cars than some of you numpties ever will all put together and when something comes along to knock the evo off it's perch as the best handling car per £ then I will buy that. Regardless of whether it is a Ford, Nissan, Mitsubishi or friggin' Lada.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

g8g8 said:


> *Oh dear, oh dear....there are some people on this BB that are so anally retentive it's untrue. Stop spouting [email protected] because you can't handle the truth. I have driven lots of GTR's in all guises, I am a sponsored rally driver, have taught a 2 rally schools (tarmac and gravel) and have won many motorsport events and not just some wannabe. I do not wish to shout but I won't be slapped down as some bobble hatter.
> *


Looks like you fit the profile  A Colin McCrae driver without his fame, money and only some of his talent. (joke) I'm sure your a fantastic driver Graham, far better than myself and probably most others here but then again we never claimed such accolades.

Nobody ever professed to the GT-R being the best ever handling car on the block but equally its probably the one best all rounders (including value for money). A car you can drive daily, relaxed, sleepy or on a track for fun. A car that suits all budgets from £5K to £55K (but with heavy running costs).

The EVO handles better than the GT-R. There now are you happy? How much more depends on how far you taking it, which for most people you'd never even reach on the road - often its their skill that is the limiting factor not the car. How could the GT-R ever be set up to be as good as the EVO in its handling when it weights 300 kgs more and doesn't use competition suspension setup? How much margin this would be if 300bhp is added and 300kg's are stripped and proper fully adustible competition suspension was fitted would be another matter.

Ask yourself though what is it that you want from your car. I know most people don't ask as much from their suspension as you demand so thats no everything is it? Christ if you go down this route with enough money and engineering thrown at it you could get a Ford Cortina to handle just as well but we wouldn't all be clamering to buy one would we? Handling is 1 characteristic in the composition of a road car. While its important its not everything. Image, well lets face it, 'Nissan' is just like 'Mitsu' and 'Ford', probably worse. A GT-R owner doesn't buy into image they buy into the complete package. If you want total image people go to the Audi TT Forums... 

T


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*yawn yawn yawn*

Ditto, when something comes along which knocks a Skyline off the overall trophy......
You must be right G8G8, afterall, who am i to question a rally driver and someone who, without knowing me, has obviously driven a far greater and better range of cars than me.

I stand humbled and corrected, whatever car you say is the best , must be the best. Would it be alright to give you a shout before my next purchase?

As for your 15K evo, i could think of numerous £15k Skylines that would certainly knock it off the road but again, i am not a rally driver , so obviously dont know what i am talking about.

Not going to bother with you anymore because your last post was a bit lower than i am willing to go for the sake of a car argument. Whats next, your dads bigger than mine??


Keep it cool, as said , respect to you for your faith in your car/marque. 

jas :smokin:


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

The Evo is a great handling car with awesome roadholding, a stiff shell and good tuning potential.

I couldnt picture a Skyline go as fast on twisty roads given the longer wheelbase, higher weight, inferiour power to weight ratio etc.

Now, on less twisty roads it would probably be a pretty even thing, and on the highway the Skyline would be better. And you can tune it to much higher engine outputs.

I dont really see how anybody could get into an argument about these things, as they seem pretty obvious  

It all depends on what you need or want the car for. 1/4 run? Skyline. Motorway? Skyline. A roads and some B roads? Skyline. Twisty roads? The Evo. A track car? None of the above!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Has the Evo gone around the Nurburgring faster than the lap time of the standard (stage 1 400bhp) GT-R R33 ?

The Nurburgring isn't exactly straight now ist it and its time is still hard to beat, even for those who think their good at rallying...

Even at 500 bhp (a baby) you can get a set of figures like these.

500 bhp GT-R

0-30mph 1.5 
0-40mph 2.1 
0-50mph 2.9 
0-60mph 3.7 
0-70mph 4.7 
0-80mph 6.0 
0-90mph 7.2 
0-100mph 8.2 
0-110mph 10.7 
Standing 1/4mile (secs/mph) 12.0 @ 113mph

Even with less well setup suspension what you'd loose in the twisties you'll more than make up for on the straights in any normal track...

As a reference point the McLaren Fl takes 11.1secs for its standing 1/4 mile...


T


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Quote from Performance Car...

"Blue Thunder
All right, so this isn’t a current Nissan Skyline (R32), but to be perfectly honest we don't really care. For one thing it's got a flame-throwing 510bhp on tap, and for another it's got a racing clutch and six-speed, straight-cut gearbox to make full use of it.

In truth, the main reason we wanted Its owner, Tim Milne, to bring his eyeball assaulting 'Calsonic blue' R32 Skyline along was to put some real 'no mercy' figures to a highly tuned Skyline. All the cars in this feature are privately owned, and none of the R33 models had competition clutches, so we had to be unusually gentle. In Tim's car we could throw caution to the wind. 'Give it 7000rpm and drop the clutch,' said Tim. 'OK, if you insist,' said our man Barker. Bringing the revs up close to the redline, straight-six engine yowling deeply though the chimney-sized, de-catted exhaust, JB prepared for take-off. Here, in his own words is what he experienced.

'JEeeeezzZ! Crack of gears, second - 0 to 30mph in 1.3secs (faster than a McLaren F1). Crack, third - 60mph in 3.697secs. Hold tight. Crack, fourth - 100mph in just 8.9secs. And so on, to 150mph in 27.2secs, by which time weight and aerodynamics have reined it in. What he doesn't say is that this is one of the very fastest cars he's ever figured. By the slightly flushed look on his face, JB has just fallen in love.

After driving it for the cornering shots, I can't say I blame him. It is quite simply amazing. In this car you feel untouchable, such is the amount of grip, grunt, relentless acceleration and incredibly friendly on-limit handling. In a 500bhp+ Porsche 911, cornering shots would be deeply scary; in this Skyline they are an absolute blast. Painting big black lines on the road has never been so much fun.

Tim got his 1991 R32 from a dealer in Japan, who had spent somewhere in the region of £20,000 on the engine, suspension and brakes. Forget Stage 1 or 2 tune, this is full-on 'Nutter' spec. Larger steel turbos for really big boost, hotter camshaft, oil cooler and larger intercooler, Ohlins dampers and springs, sixpot AP brake callipers and discs, adjustable boost control, twin-plate clutch, six-speed Quaife dog 'box and a Nismo bodykit make this the most extreme Skyline in the UK. Naturally, fast road driving and the odd track excursion are where this old warhorse really stretches its legs, but for the majority of the time this Skyline commutes across London."

These days £30K buys you a lot of car for your money if performance is your game...

Oh... forgot to mention, thats was back in '97!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Trevs,

I have seen an Evo 8 with bolt ons run 12s - flat.

P.S. I am on the Skyline side - they handle damn good - maybe not on gravel or mud, but then that isn't what the car was designed for


----------



## SwinYE5 (Jul 9, 2002)

Well, that's it then Zeemax, your original question has been answered. The GTR is by far the better car so you'd be doing very well if you left the Evo alone and got yourself a nice GTR mate.

..and some of you lot dismiss G8 as such things as 'gay' and 'a to55er' because he argues there are things the Evo is better at than the GTR...? Some of you should take a look at _yourselves_...some of the comments are what you'd expect on Scoobynet.

I bought an Evo over a GTR because it has 4 doors, end of for me. I haven't dismissed owning a GTR in the future and it could even find itself my next motor but, even now I don't really need the 4 doors, I'm still very happy with my Evo and wouldn't swap it for anything...


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Claudius said:


> *The Evo is a great handling car with awesome roadholding, a stiff shell and good tuning potential.
> 
> I couldnt picture a Skyline go as fast on twisty roads given the longer wheelbase, higher weight, inferiour power to weight ratio etc.
> *


The GT-R 32 (1480kgs) weights about 100kgs more than a EVO but actually has a 1cm smaller wheelbase at 261.5cm. Its easy to cox 400bhp out of the RB26DETT engine with just an exhaust, filters and boost controller (typical mods) so on the road you'll find (much to your annoyance) you'll have very little ability to shake off any commited GT-R in the rear view mirror. Thats before we even begin to talk about the hicas 4 wheel steering and driftability of the attesa system torque split system or any big power mods.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

In reality these cars are so close in so many fields that i can honesty say upgrading the drivers skill would probably be worth more than any 50bhp upgrade in 'bolt on' power...

I must admit, if I really wanted to go down the weight reduction path I'd just buy a motorbike engined track car or something mad like the Can Am or Ultima GT-R (http://www.ultima-gtr.info/)


T


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Trevor said:


> on the road you'll find (much to your annoyance) you'll have very little ability to shake off *any* commited GT-R in the rear view mirror. Thats before we even begin to talk about the hicas 4 wheel steering and driftability of the attesa system torque split system or any big power mods.



Well, be my guest, Trevor. You are only 30 miles away from me. You name the time and road (not too straight, ok! ) and I will try and lose you. How about that?


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Claudius,

Once Dario's bought her from me you'll no doubt get this gauntlet thrown down many a time and I have already seen how crazy you guys are what with handbrake turns and stuff. No thanks, I think you lot would be mad even in a Mini Cooper!

Like i said its mainly down to the driver when cars get this close. Dario's already got his eye on a 550 bhp upgrade pack so don't get too complacent ! you better get wieght stripping 


T


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

What about this

3 litres,
2 big turbos,
400 bhp as standard,
6 gears sequential box,
rose jointed race suspension,
composite body with steel space frame (less than 980 kgs!)

Offically quoted at 0-60mph in less than 3 seconds.

Yours for how much? 60K on the road, brand new.

What car?

the new 2003 NOBLE M12 GTO3T
http://www.gto3.com/models/index.htm

come here GT-R, EVO boys...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

g8g8 said:


> *I won't be slapped down as some bobble hatter.*


LMFAO !!!

Shut it bitch !!!    

Anyone remember how fast Top Gear made that blokes Lada when they got Lotus to sort it?? Just goes to show what money can get ya, they rackoned on £100,000 of time and parts on that car  

I think this argument has done enough donuts now, and might be best if closed. Im one of the strongest supporters of GTR's around, but I also like to remain realistic, and grown up (ok not all the time, especially if wound up or vino has been quaffed !!  )

James.

PS When harking on about ATTESSA why do people forget about AYC ?? which is a very similar concept no??


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Yes blades.....*

It is going round and cirlces.
I will end on this note then,
Perhaps i obviously didn`t view the result from the correct event at the weekend? Everyone was harping on about how this weekend would sort out theses sort of debates and in everyones view, i think it has.
There was one manufacture and model of car that won overall , and dominated every other single event bar one. Speaks miles for itself, dont you think!!
I think i even saw on one post how someone is now bragging about a quicker launch/0-30 time than Keith so obviously the car is faster , cars that didn`t make it etc, unbeleivable!!
1-/4 mile Skyline
Top Speed Skyline
Handling Evo
Overall best Skyline

Let the results speak for themselves.

jas :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Keiths car was awesome, 

But that quattro Golf thing was unreal for launches............it was so fast I think Paul J missed it on the video camera!!!!

J.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Add me to the list of people who want to close this thread (I didn't say this before because I doubt anyone would take any notice as there are people just throwing ideas around to each other and a definate, yet obvious of course, split between two groups) - it will just go on forever with insults and some closemindedness, and even when these cars are not in the same class. To prove that, why did Mitsu also have a 3000GT/GTO TT, as well as the Evo? Evo for STi competition, bigger 3KGT for GT-R competition (and the GT-R kills it, although the 3KGT was ahead of its time).

Oh, and then there is the B11S Subaru concept. That is supposed to be a seperate model from the Impreza. Just like the afforementioned 3kgt/Evo thing. A bit like the Pulsar GTi-R and Skyline (SR20DeT vs. RB26DeTT) split. The Pulsar GTi-R was a rally car on the road, whereas the Skyline is a race car on the road (yes, the Pulsar has 220AWHP, and not 280AWHP, but the rally car for Subaru is based on the WRX, not the WRX STi. I think Mitsu just use the Evo....).

Got my point yet?

And another thing, does that Ultima GTR have power steering?


----------



## James B (Jul 24, 2003)

It's a shame to see a previously constructive post turn into a slanging match. Clearly both these cars are very good in certain areas but not overall. The skylines were simply awesome down the 1/4 but then so was Simon Norris and Shaun from Seahaven. At the end of the day the Skylines came out on top and that's that....there may have been a different result another day but that's what next years all about. An evo won the handling section of the competition which was great too. It just goes to show that infact these two marques are both at the pinnacle of this type of motorsport and can only be separated by either a simple bit of human error or some mechanical failure.
Bet mr Schumacher was a tad gutted about his blowout at the weekend......2nd place was there for the taking but that's life.

Jason abz,

I'm from sunny aberdeen too! I know your number plate, used to see it on a Lotus Carlton around here. Was that yours too?
I've seen your R32 in town a few times.....did you do the Canonball run? Think i saw some stickers on the car. Anyway if you see a white evo V on your rear bumper and you've a bit of spare time it would be nice to have a chat.....or a blast on the twisties if you're up for it? 

James


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> Anyone remember how fast Top Gear made that blokes Lada when they got Lotus to sort it?? Just goes to show what money can get ya, they rackoned on £100,000 of time and parts on that car


Yeah, I remember that car


----------

